# (Be honest) Do you hate my fursonas?



## CalahooTheHyena (May 23, 2022)

I assume many people hate my fursonas because they’re not interesting since they have no development and bland/cookie cutter personalities! Is there any way I can improve these characters development-wise?

The 2 characters in the pictures are my fursonas


----------



## Punji (May 23, 2022)

I don't think anyone hates them. Don't fret about anything.

You don't need to improve anything you're happy with. The only person you need to please is you.


----------



## Fluffy Opal (May 23, 2022)

Why would anyone hate 'em? They're pretty cute! If you like them keep them as they are.


----------



## Khafra (May 25, 2022)

Hate is a strong feeling. At worst people will act indifferent to designs they don't like. But like others have said, you make your characters for yourself, so make them whatever you wish to


----------



## miss_samychan (May 25, 2022)

I double the statements above. I wouldn't call it "hate" either. More likely they're just not interested or whatever. But it's more important that you're happy with them. Doesn't matter what anyone else thinks tho


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 25, 2022)

I think they look adorable.


----------



## Hipsteralbatros (May 25, 2022)

Actually, I like them more than I usually tend to like fursonas. A lot tend to be unrealistically colored with neon blues and such, which, there's nothing wrong with. But natural colors tend to be my cup of tea. 

The artstyle is eye-catching too. I like it. It stands out among others I've seen. I think they are cute. You shouldn't be so hard on yourself :3


----------



## Foxridley (May 25, 2022)

The designs are nice

I don't think having a distinct personality is necessary for a good fursona, since the role of a fursona varies. For some people, a fursona is a distinct character with their own personality and lore. For others, a fursona is a personal avatar used for interacting with other furries, or is an extension of the person. In that case, the fursona does not have a separate personality. For many others, it's somewhere in between.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 25, 2022)

I am indifferent. But I am indifferent to almost everything. 8)


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 25, 2022)

I actually love them, for several reasons.

The body shape and expressions are very cuddly looking and has a more friendly cartoonish look and not seeming so overfocused on realism. It's pleasing.

The clothing choice is experimental, and I like that. It reminds me of how I used to dress in early high school. 

They both look like very chill and down to earth people, just happy to be at the party. I prefer people like this, as they are easy to get along with and form friendships with.


----------



## Kinguyakki (May 27, 2022)

It doesn't look like there's any reason to hate them -what gives you the impression they're not liked?


----------



## BadRoy (Jun 2, 2022)

We can't advise you on character development here because we have no details to go off of. The designs by themselves are appealing enough, though they blend into that 'cutesy softboi' archetype for me. 

What do you think the failing is here?


----------



## CalahooTheHyena (Jun 3, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> We can't advise you on character development here because we have no details to go off of. The designs by themselves are appealing enough, though they blend into that 'cutesy softboi' archetype for me.
> 
> What do you think the failing is here?


Is there any way I can get rid of my fursonas’ stereotype?


----------



## BadRoy (Jun 3, 2022)

CalahooTheHyena said:


> Is there any way I can get rid of my fursonas’ stereotype?


I don't think so? 
I mean it might just be me. I feel like I see that kind of soft cutesy style a lot. It does look good here! But personally I find the designs common. The hyena is the (good) standout between them, imo.


----------



## CalahooTheHyena (Jun 3, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> I don't think so?
> I mean it might just be me. I feel like I see that kind of soft cutesy style a lot. It does look good here! But personally I find the designs common. The hyena is the (good) standout between them, imo.


Dammit!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 3, 2022)

I wouldn't stress about defeating the stereotype. People are gonna have their opinions regardless. <XD 
Just make sure they stay true to their personality!


----------



## CalahooTheHyena (Jun 6, 2022)

miss_samychan said:


> I double the statements above. I wouldn't call it "hate" either. More likely they're just not interested or whatever. But it's more important that you're happy with them. Doesn't matter what anyone else thinks tho


What makes them not interesting?


----------



## Featherclaw (Jun 6, 2022)

CalahooTheHyena said:


> What makes them not interesting?


Like what other people have already said, I seriously doubt there's anyone that hates your fursonas.
The style is kind of simplistic, but that's not necessarily bad (unless that's not what you're going for). It doesn't look bad. I'd say that if you think anyone doesn't think they're interesting, it's probably because of this, and that's just an opinion.

Also, any stereotypes that are "portrayed" in the fursonas are just based on individual people's stereotypes, so you can't eliminate all of them.

What matters most of all, imo, is that you like your fursonas. If _you_ want to convey a little bit more about your personality, go ahead and change some things around. You won't get hate for that. But if you think you _need_ to because of other people, maybe think about if you really want to do that.


----------



## Smityyyy (Jun 7, 2022)

I don’t see why anyone would hate them. Honestly most people don’t care. Unless you’re a super popular user/figure nobody really pays attention to you nor your characters. I don’t mean this to be rude but it’s just kind of how it is. Some people will like your designs and some won’t — such is life.

Anyways, I think the designs look fine. They’re completely normal designs and there’s no reason anybody would hate them aside from personal preferences.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 7, 2022)

Hating on someone else's character is like hating on someone else's hobbies/interests. It's meaningless as well as a waste of time and energy. 

But lets say for the sake of argument someone out there DOES hate your characters. And? Does it matter? Should the opinion(s) of some random dumbass on the internet matter to you? Why are you letting this one person's opinion matter let alone affect you?


----------



## miss_samychan (Jun 8, 2022)

CalahooTheHyena said:


> What makes them not interesting?


Well, I for my part have not that much interest in fursonas on 2 legs/ Anthros or however you call them, with hobbies like a human etc. But that's my personal opinion and doesn't mean that they wouldn't be interesting for someone else nor does it mean that you can't love them anyways. They're yours and as I mentioned before: You shouldn't mind about if someone dislikes them as long as you love them


----------



## sushy (Jun 9, 2022)

I really like how they look actually!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jun 9, 2022)

I think they are cute.


----------



## Just_A_Tundra (Jul 11, 2022)

Nonono! No hate from me! You've got a good design there.


----------



## Akima (Jul 15, 2022)

I love them you have a really good art style have a great night


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 6, 2022)

They're very adorable!

Some folks just despise clothes in general though!


----------

